

'We're going to have more visibility and less privacy' - _jackwink
http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/bloomberg-new-york-eventually-surveillance-city-article-1.1296103

======
gnosis
_"We're going to have more visibility and less privacy. I don't see how you
stop that."_

Well, you could start by trying to fight them instead of being an apologist
for them and trying to make it happen.

The mayor of NYC coming out strongly and decisevly against the surveillance
state would be huge. It would definitely spark a public debate, and would
probably lead to laws being passed against wholesale surveillance.

~~~
wyager
>The mayor of NYC coming out strongly and decisevly against the surveillance
state would be huge.

Bloomberg? Taking a stance _for_ individual rights? You are a true comedian,
sir!

------
doctorstupid
What's the legality of obscuring one's face in public? There's potentially a
market in avoiding facial recognition. I'm reminded of the "scamble suit" of A
Scanner Darkly.

------
greenyoda
I'm glad Bloomberg isn't going to be mayor for much longer (unless he figures
out a way to overturn term limits... again).

------
dinkumthinkum
Bloomberg is really an awful being, all things considered. His response to
people feeling the government shouldn't tell them how much soda they can have
is "look at me I'm not fat, these laws aren't for me." What an adult way to
govern. And this whole attitude of "haha you're afraid of big brother" or "wow
look at all this magical technology .. I mean I have pledged to do some kind
of bogus 'code year' so you shouldn't expect to have any sort of privacy" is
just ridiculous of a public official; you'd expect this from some backwater
town, not New York. Honestly, his response of "I don't know how we stop that"
is just comical. Vaginal probes exist, the technology is ready to go, but I
think there is a clear answer for how we prevent government from using them on
people.

~~~
pragone
That's actually why I love him though; don't get me wrong, I don't always
agree with him. But I can count on him to always do what _he_ wants (in the
sense that he said he'll do X if he's (re-)elected, and he does), and do what
he _says_ he will. I can trust him to not stick by party guidelines, and not
be forced into doing or saying something because it's politically correct. I
find his brutal honesty refreshing, even if I don't agree with what he's
saying or doing.

------
wyager
I wonder how long it will be before camera-smashing takes off as a political
hobby. I know there are already a few groups in Russia doing it.

